# Pink Indica Pics



## kronikiwi (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi folks, heres the pics as promised, has taken all night to upload, so off to bed to get some much needed sleep for work, catch you all tomorrow night.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

That is the craziest thing I have seen yet. You should get a closeup of your best bud and enter it into the bud pic of the month contest on here. Beautiful. How does she smell?


----------



## kronikiwi (Sep 24, 2008)

Hiya, smells like grapefruit crossed with watermelon with skunk overtones. These are a first for me too, so will keep updating pics when I can. Wonder if they will taste as bizarre as they look haha.


----------



## rockerguy86 (Oct 3, 2008)

what strain is that???


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 3, 2008)

> Hi folks, heres the pics as promised, has taken all night to upload


Appreciate the efforts man, never seen bud like that before :aok:



> what strain is that???


thread title .... "Pink Indica Pics"


----------



## canibanol cannonball (Oct 3, 2008)

looks un-natural, almost neon pink.


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Oct 3, 2008)

looking great man!!!


----------



## WhiteWidower (Oct 3, 2008)

ok, she looks cool and unusual...but how is the high?  this is what truly matters most!


----------



## gagjababy (Oct 3, 2008)

what seedbank did you get that from?


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 3, 2008)

Always loved this strain but can never find any seeds and I'm on the East coast so can't be doing to many Club Clones.  Too Beautiful.


----------



## fatvegan (Oct 8, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## FourTwenty (Oct 8, 2008)

looks good man


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

holy cow man, i never seen that kind of bud before, should be ******* great.

keep it up dude, and blaze everyday

peace,
smoke weed


----------



## blancolighter (Nov 11, 2008)

That thing is glowing! Hang that up high and replace your HPS!!!


----------

